# Game Thread - Bulls at Raptors (March 19, 2004)



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<center><b><font face="arial" size="5">Chicago Raptors at Toronto Bulls</font></b>


<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif">
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kirk_hinrich.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jamal_crawford.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/linton_johnson"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/antonio_davis.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/eddy_curry.jpg">
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls_sm.gif">


<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif">
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/alvin_williams.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/donyell_marshall.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg">
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors_sm.gif">
</center>


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Toronto Raptors - 97









VS

Chicago Bulls - 87


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Why do you post these game threads before the previous game even starts?

What happened to Dathomieyouhate doing the gamethreads..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I will kill myself if the Raptors lose this. 

99-88 Raptors. Vince Carter: 35, 7, 7


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Safe Prediction: Antonio gets jeered, Jerome gets a big pop.


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

[strike]This is just stupid, maybe the poster is stupid.[/strike]
Today VS utah man, we don't need this so early. You got nothing to do? go play some games, go watch a movie, have fun with your family.

how many times do i have to ask you to stop attacking other posters? this makes four. next comes a suspension. speedy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> What happened to Dathomieyouhate doing the gamethreads..


:yes: 

where is he ??


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Raps win this one.....96-84


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah we haven;t even played Utah yet...and we are thkning about the Bulls... lol... no one game at a time boys


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Yeah we haven;t even played Utah yet...and we are thkning about the Bulls... lol... no one game at a time boys





> Today VS utah man, we don't need this so early. You got nothing to do? go play some games, go watch a movie, have fun with your family.


Just let SLASH do his thing man, just lay off. I dont think you could do game threads on a regular basis anyways. If you can do it, it would be as good.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

RAPTORS---95 









BULLS---90


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JYD will come barking in the dog house once again!! :yes:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I am going to the game is anyone else ??


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Why do you post these game threads before the previous game even starts?
> 
> What happened to Dathomieyouhate doing the gamethreads..


I post gamethreads early so you have something to ask about.

Dathomieyouhate is gone.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Dathomieyouhate is gone.


Gone where? He made a post in the Raps/Jazz thread on Tuesday.



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>! 03-16-2004 12:21 PM
> we need to get hot if we're going to make the playoffs. jalen came back just in time.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps face a team with a big front line for the first time in 3 games.

Will Blount make any difference? Or will we get killed inside? Blount has looked lousy so far. Not made 1 shot as a Raptor and allowing O rebounds.

Bulls have had our number this year but have been getting beaten by huge numbers lately.

This game will be a good indication of how we can do on our road trip against bigger teams with good talent levels.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Post your predictions here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=82291&perpage=15&pagenumber=6


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a feeling we're gonna win this one... we're feeling good, we've won two in a row, and Jalen's shot has been on. I predict a 92-87 win for the Raptors.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I have a feeling we're gonna win this one... we're feeling good, we've won two in a row, and Jalen's shot has been on. I predict a 92-87 win for the Raptors.


well, u sounded like we're going to lose, but u just have a feeling that we might win...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Well the Raps have to win this one. No win equals no playoffs.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

they have to win this game. it's time they get hot. and no better time then now.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> they have to win this game. it's time they get hot. and no better time then now.


Welcome back


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Welcome back


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Of course we have to win....but we still need Knicks, Celtics and probably Cavs to lose tonight!!....maybe not the Cavs, since they're facing Jazz, but Knicks v Nets; and Celtics v Mavs....


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome back



**** i've been back for awhile guess you guys didn't notice me lol


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Basically every game from now on in is a must win game for te Raptors... But i do beliee that we will win this oe... Eddy Curry will tear our front line up just like last time... but i predict a big game from both Jalen and Vince... both scoring over 24... I am almost certain we will win this game...i am just hopiung other teams lose theres... thats all i really look at right now... because it seems like Toronto is playing confident basketball lately.. well in the last two games...something they havent done for a while


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Watching Alvin Williams is sooo dissapointing. Hes sooo useless right now, he needs to be on the injured list for the rest of the year.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

We're the NEW AGE Houston Rockets. (the days when Mobley and Francis isolate on the wing)

Isolation plays after isolation.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

chris bosh with 9 rebounds, curry with one. awesome.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Man, I just hate these scoring droughts.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Man, we'd have the lead if it wasn't for the stupid refs...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Come on don't blame the refs they're just human.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i agree with leo rautins on this,

why do players who go for a block, always swat it to the crowd when they could of easily blocked it and redirect to their teammates.

Alonzo Mourning was good at this.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> i agree with leo rautins on this,
> 
> why do players who go for a block, always swat it to the crowd when they could of easily blocked it and redirect to their teammates.
> ...


it happens because they are swatting shots. some players are just more skilled at it than others. you think rautins ever controlled the few blocks he made in his career? they probably did stay inbounds because he was a strong blocker. 

bosh is a guy that already has great blocking abilities. he's going to be smacking a lot of balls right to his raptor teammates. 

a guy that could never keep the ball inbounds was roy rogers in his brief career.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

ahhhh, Vince Carter is wobbling.......


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

ROFL @ Curry gettin rejected by the rim.












Looks like we're gonna lose this one.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

OK is KO an idiot? Does he ever make any adjustments?

Donyell is obviously struggling right now, why not take him out and put a bigger body on him?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

game over. we lose.


Kevin Oneal is a total idiot. 










One step closer to the lottery


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and another one bites the dust. cmon Iverson, lead the sixers to a few more wins. would be really nice to drop below golden state too but they'll have a tougher schedule to finish out the season.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, how can you lose to the Chicago ****in Bulls? You can't lay back and give Curry ****in easy shots and I don't care how big and dominant he is. 

And Vince totally exaggerates his "temporary knee injury" or wherever the part of his body got collided and plays like a wussy. Wow, the Raptors need a ****in clue right now, a clue of what they're fighting for.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> ROFL @ Curry gettin rejected by the rim.


What in the bloody hell? He never got rejected by the rim. He was a few inches short of dunking on the rim.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

God, I hate VC's face expression when he gets injured. Its like someone shot him 9 times then throws salt over the wounds.

He needs to wear Patrick Ewing style knee pads to protect his fragile knee.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> OK is KO an idiot? Does he ever make any adjustments?
> 
> Donyell is obviously struggling right now, why not take him out and put a bigger body on him?



we dont have anyone bigger then donyell.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> cmon Iverson, lead the sixers to a few more wins. would be really nice to drop below golden state too but they'll have a tougher schedule to finish out the season.


I totally agree, missing the playoffs might probably be a blessing in disguise for this team in the future..................................

IF WE ARE FIGHTING FOR OUR PLAYOFF LIVES AND WE LOSE TO THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE, NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree, missing the playoffs might probably be a blessing in disguise for this team in the future..................................
> ...


exactly, we're pretty close to full strength and we're outmanned by the team with the worst record. chicago will likely be adding another big man and could make some nice trades. keeping up the eastern conference means falling behind the league as a whole. chicago should make a big jump in the standings next season with a sophomore hinrich at the wheel.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I was really disappointed by this loss. We played competitively but couldn't shut Chicago down inside. Kind of a key theme throughout the season, our lack of interior defence. I'm not sure why everyone is so shocked about us getting abused in the paint when that's happened in most of our losses _and_ wins. We are giving-up about 70 pounds a night combined at the 4 and 5 position. Sometimes we can manage, sometimes we can't.

We could've double-teamed Curry if AD wasn't having such an incredible game. He was electric tonight. We couldn't leave either of their big men alone. We had help-D from Peterson and Rose late, but it resulted in fouls on almost every occasion. And Curry was great from the line.

If there is one thing that upset me the most about this game, it was switching on high screen-and-rolls. It seemed like every time Kirk or Jamal had the ball at the top of the arc, they could easily get Bosh or Marshall or Blount cought in a switch. Strickland and Peterson weren't even trying to fight through the screens. They just tried to defend the screener, who was usually Curry, and we'd wind-up committing a foul. A few times our big men were able to contain their guards, but you are playing with fire doing willing switches at such a high spot in the half court. We got burned late by dynamite rookie Kirk Hinrich about three times, twice as a result of switches.

We went to the iso with Vince the whole first quarter and he simply exploited Crawford and Johnson, dropping seventeen (?) points and making Chicago look clueless. I was happy Toronto kept going back to that play. It kept working. Just like Chicago kept feeding Curry down low. If something is working every time, keep using it until the other team adjusts or the player gets tired.

The injury bug bit us again tonight, with both Alvin and Vince going down, and both with knee injuries. Vince looks like he will be alright, but he spark he played with in the first quarter was snuffed when he collided with Tyson Chandler. Vince managed to continue to score, but his shot percentage dropped severely and he couldn't push us past the Bulls. Alvin looks like he will go back to being on the injured list. Except for an embarassing xover on Hinrich (that taught the rook a lesson), Alvin didn't look very good. Trying to play with pain doesn't work every time. In fact, it rarely works.

Too many turnovers, sloppy defence. We are 4-5 since Vince's return and our playoff hopes are starting to get strained. This upcoming road trip could make or break our season. We need to show that we can compete with anyone. But then again, we could lose all four games, and win the next four, so nothing is truely a "must win" until it is mathematical.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone listen to Jalen Rose interview after the game. I am really starting to love this guy. 

He calls it like it is. No BS from him. I think he was calling out VC, saying that guys need to bring it on the floor at gametime and not just say the right thing to reporters or play well at practice.

I hope Alvin didn't seriously hurt himself. He should be forced to sit out the season even if he is cleared by doctors. Give him a decent chance to be healthy for next year.

Blount was pathetic. Marshall and Bosh were abused inside all game long.

Please, no more talk about the playoffs. It's over.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Come on don't blame the refs they're just human.


yeah it's our fault


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

we suck...

i'm not believe i'm saying this but we should Tank 
After this game what's the point we play bad really bad and v.s. the Bulls   c'mon let's bench Carter, Rose and Donyell. Put Bosh at 4 and Moiso at 5 Mason and Alvin in the backcourt and Mo.p. at 3

I don't know you guys but I'm really mad


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!


Curry was killin us inside in the 4th quarter And we never adjusted. Just like how VC was killing Chicago with the isolation, but Skiles adjusted and quickly added Ronald Dupree (Who was owning VC) to stop VC. It worked (we'll not necessarily, cause' VC was injured), it at least slowed VC down. Did KO even try Moiso/Archibald to see if they can slow down Curry? No. Donyell was having a rare off-nite, why not bench him for a bigger man? Try anything!!! KO didnt even bother to do anything.

It just puzzles me, why you havent mention KO as one of the reason why Raptors lost.

Maybe I should start a "Fire Kevin Oneal Club" :upset:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry was killin us inside in the 4th quarter And we never adjusted. Just like how VC was killing Chicago with the isolation, but Skiles adjusted and quickly added Ronald Dupree (Who was owning VC) to stop VC. It worked (we'll not necessarily, cause' VC was injured), it at least slowed VC down. Did KO even try Moiso/Archibald to see if they can slow down Curry? No. Donyell was having a rare off-nite, why not bench him for a bigger man? Try anything!!! KO didnt even bother to do anything.
> ...


Do you really think Moiso or Archibald would've been any better? They are both foul prone, and Curry was shooting really well from the charity stripe. I doubt either of them would've made a difference.

How about a zone defence? How about a triangle and up-2? How about abandoning Gill and Dupree and doing a full-double on Hinrich or Curry? We didn't try any of that either.

KO must shoulder most of the blame for this loss. We didn't make any adjustments and what happened in the first quarter continued through to the fourth.

How's that?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raptors suck. PERIOD. S-U-C-K. No excuses for this game.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I was really disappointed by this loss.......<b>
> If there is one thing that upset me the most about this game, it was switching on high screen-and-rolls. It seemed like every time Kirk or Jamal had the ball at the top of the arc, they could easily get Bosh or Marshall or Blount cought in a switch. Strickland and Peterson weren't even trying to fight through the screens. They just tried to defend the screener,</b> who was usually Curry, and we'd wind-up committing a foul. A few times our big men were able to contain their guards, but you are playing with fire doing willing switches at such a high spot in the half court. We got burned late by dynamite rookie Kirk Hinrich about three times, twice as a result of switches.


I really hate it when guards don't fight over the screens, too. I just hope that Vince is not injured. 

One other point about the game was how Chicago shut down Marshall with a combo of Tyson & AD or AD & the Dog, etc. Toronto needs more BIG men & tougher guards to fight over those screens.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by Carter182
> i'm not believe i'm saying this but we should Tank


I don't know if you seen the schedule but I think we will do alright losing without having to tank anythng:laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I really want us to make the playoffs, much more then I'd want a lottery pick, but if we come out and need a win and play like this, mine as well play for a draft pick.

I'm not talking bench Vince, Rose, and Donyell, that is just *STUPID*. Thats the way to lose the respect of your fans, and then they stop coming to see the games, and the franchise gets hurt.

But we need a draft pick bad, we really need to do something with this team. You look at our team on paper, you think top seed in the East, but our whole team except for Rose and Bosh don't come to play each and every night. We need to rebuild, keep only Rose and Bosh. Period. This is garbage.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Raptors suck. PERIOD. S-U-C-K.


I'll give them 2 more games (chances) before I actually say that.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Hellbot*
> We need to rebuild, keep only Rose and Bosh. Period. This is garbage


That's the first time I heard the Bosh/Rose idea, but it just might be crazy enough to work

give the fans a new reason to believe.........trade VC/Donyell and scrubs in a package plus bring in a high draft pick, it just might work.......1 thing is for sure, it would be better than this year!!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give them 2 more games (chances) before I actually say that.


That won't be long. A big L on Sunday, and another on Tuesday against the Grizz.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Thats the way to lose the respect of your fans, and then they stop coming to see the games, and the franchise gets hurt.


the raptors already loss the respect of a lot of fans and the franchise is already hurt


----------

